
The Future of Ransomware - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/05/the_future_of_r.html
======
hprotagonist
Whatever you do, don't do business with MMO playing scottish-canadian
accountants. Otherwise you're off for some fun adventures in China with some
cantankerous russian mobsters who just lost access to their pensions to some
18 year old goldminer!

------
SomeStupidPoint
This is why I don't want smart appliances, and definitely not ones with
computers essential to their function.

Most IoT applications are anti-features.

Oh well, maybe my future job can be retrofitting analog/basic digital controls
to appliances and reselling them as "robust, secure" appliances.

------
zkms
[https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2017/02/28/the-
futu...](https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2017/02/28/the-future-of-
ransomware/) there's also this post by Matthew Green (which has been submitted
before to HN but hasn't gotten comments)

------
tomc1985
Pretty soon we're all going to wish our appliances were just appliances
again...

~~~
syshum
<<rant>> I am looking to buy a New TV now... Attempting to find a non-smart TV
is very hard, not impossible but there are very few options...

I bought my last TV in 2004, I want my next TV to last atleast 1/2 the time my
Current TV has. There is no way the Embedded PC will continue to support all
the new Applications and services in 6-10 years, I would be shocked if most of
the smart TV functionality is dead in less than 2 years after purchase or if
it does get updated it will run so poorly it will be nearly non-functional

I just want a Display I plug things into, I have FireTV's Roku's and rPI's to
provide the smarts...

<<end rant>>

~~~
ripdog
Just don't connect it to the internet and it's the same as a non-smart TV.

------
azrazalea
I think it'd go a long way to make laws that require software that is embedded
on devices to 1. be patchable by the user and 2. The software has to be open
source if the company is no longer able to maintain it.

------
kobayashi
As a temporary workaround, consider connecting your IoT devices to a WiFi
router that isn't connected to the Internet.

~~~
Arizhel
No, put them on a VLAN that doesn't have internet access.

~~~
falcolas
That requires a lot more knowledge than most folks have. On the other hand,
give them a separate router, and they can probably do that.

But they probably won't do it in either case.

